# alternate for HID's



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well i didnt get the HID Xenon kit for my alty, i was wonderin, what are some good low and high beam bulbs since i dont have the money for the full kit right now, thanks

Altyfr3ak03


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Sylvania has some decent bulbs out from what I hear. Is there any type of look your trying to achieve or do you just want something that will produce more light?


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well the look i want is the blueish tint that the hids produce, but i dont really have the money for the full kit right now so.... but does anyone know of the best priced kit around so far?


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

No, there´s no replacement for HIDs.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

im currently awating my artic purple bulbs from SWA as soon as i install them ill post something up


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Jayman9207 and I are running the MTEC 9006's in our
fogs. They're rated at 4350K and compliment our stock
HID's very nicely. Oh, btw...they run off the stock 51W
current quit well and since they draw only
55W and produce 100W of light, how could you
go wrong?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Jayman9207 and I are running the MTEC 9006's in our
> fogs. They're rated at 4350K and compliment our stock
> HID's very nicely. Oh, btw...they run off the stock 51W
> current quit well and since they draw only
> ...


They look good w/ the factory HID's.

You can also try XD5 lightbulbs. They are all over Ebay for about $25, they are rated at 5100K.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

altyholic what should i get for my lowbeams, 9006's, h1's, h3's, or what, i looked in the car manual and it said they run H1's


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I like my MTec's. I have a buddy who has HID's. I was following him one day and he called me asking if I had HID's installed since the last time I had seen him. They look great and have lasted quite some time compared to other bulbs I have used.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

for the mtec's, do they use the 55w output that the stock bulbs do?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd watch out for blue bulbs.... they are worse than stock on blacktop. I've tried them and went back to the OEMs. If sylvania ever makes an H1 version of their silverstar, I'm all over that.

Read the below for some more information...
http://faq.f650.com/FAQs/AftermarketLightsFAQ.htm


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *for the mtec's, do they use the 55w output that the stock bulbs do? *


They match stock spec's.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

hell i think im just gonna wait and get me some piaa's but i dont think they make any for an alty now....


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

The same converation is goin over at altimas.net and I posted this:

I did some reasearch on the web thinking that a whiter/bluer bulb or aftermarket HID would look nice on my car. 

Other than replacing with Philips "Blue Vision," Narva "Range Power Blue," (Narva is a subsiderary of Philips), and Osram/Sylvania "Cool Blue," I found all other types of bulbs and HID kits to be illegal in the states.

Generally, from a halogen bulb, by putting a blue filter on the bulb reduces the light emitted from the bulb to be below the legal limit.

Also wattage is wattage -- you cannot get 100W of light from a 55W bulb. It is physically impossible. It is purely perception.

HIDs cannot be retrofitted at all and require an automatic leveling device that is in the factory system.

Check out this link for more info on lighting:

http://lighting.mbz.org/faq/FAQ.html

This dude seems to know what he is talking about and was listed in the bibliography of the pending changes to the NHTSA regulations.

Just my two cents -- Im gonna stay legal, maybe replace with Philips "Blue Vision."

I did inquire to a web site about an HID system and bulbs and this is what he sent me:

"Many of my customers were concerned about the high wattage of the bulbs. However, so far I have got no complaints of damaging wiring harness. I have sold over 2500 pairs of these bulbs.

If you are still concerned about the high wattage, you can get the conversion kits which draws only 35W, even lower than your stock lights. 

I do not see how the conversion kits can be illegal anywhere in the states. The kits produce the same effects as the lights put out by those luxury cars such as BMW. Now more and more new cars come with HID lights, even Altima! If the kits are illegal, all those new cars would get ticketed!"

There are alot of uninformed people.

Apparently there are alot of illegal lighting products most of the sites generally have a disclaimer of use for off road only.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Anyone seen this link yet? I thought the silverstars weren't available in H1 size. Don't believe it's on the sylvania website either. Check it.........

http://suvlights.tripod.com/suvlightscom/html/halogen-h1.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Mah bad, answered my own question, check it, from suvlights.com:

What is the difference between the Sylvania Silverstar and the Osram Silverstar? 

Osram Sylvania is one and the same company, within the US they use both Osram and Sylvania, outside the US its Osram. The Osram Silverstar is a clear bulb with Xenon gas boost to increase brightness up to 50% color is similar to standard halogen though it is slightly whiter. The Sylvania Silverstar is the same bulb but with an amethyst blue coating with 30% more light than standard halogen and 4000K light color which is comparable to Xenon/High Intensity Discharge Light Systems as seen on high end cars from Acura, Audi, BMW, Cadillac, Lexus, Mercedes Benz, Porsche to name a few.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

I have the Osram Silverstars $35.00 shipped from Powerbulbs.com. They are brighter and somewhat whiter but no replacement for HIDS. They do look much better than stock. If they ever come out with the H1 with the coating I'm sure they will rock.


----------

